# Help on design of bookcase



## BrianD (5 Jul 2006)

Hi there,

somewhere there is a utility to calculate the span of boards for a bookshelf.

The boards are 300mm wide and 1500mm long, however I do not know the thickness required to support the load. This is where the utility comes in as it will allow/calc the deflection based on a spread assumed mass.

Can someone help as I wish to design out this? :roll: 

Appreciated.


----------



## engineer one (5 Jul 2006)

don't know about a utility, think you mean a programme in uk english,
but i don't think any of us would consider an unsupported shelf
of 1.5 metre width, seems much too long, and will almost certainly
deform on its own without the books.

i tend to stick to 600 mm wide shelves, in mdf, and if using veneered
boards, edge with solid wood. this is for beauty as well as strength.

i know that some of the american mags have done studies about
shelf deformation, probably FWW, or popular woodworking.

another things is aesthetics, you would probably need the wood
to be at least 2inches thick, maybe thicker, to get the span you wanted.

if you are determined to have shelves this long, you need to have 
intermediate supports.

paul :wink:


----------



## Newbie_Neil (5 Jul 2006)

Hi Brian

You need the Sagulator.

HTH.

Cheers
Neil


----------



## BrianD (6 Jul 2006)

Thanks for the link.

Appreciated.


----------

